# Species location in Lake Victoria Basin



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UT ... 8b6522be8c

For anyone interested, just click on the site in the left column and the location is pinpointed on the Lake Victoria map (along with pictures of the fish listed). It might help in deciding tank mates.

Joe


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Very cool !


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi cool but there are many errors in this effort( Joe it's a great work that have been done), H.piceatus comes from Bitumba(the captive population) the pyrrocephalus comes from the Mwanza gulf, the blue tipped captive population comes from the northern shores(we don't know its statut in the south), the H.phytophagus on the pic isn't this species at all but rather an hybrid( this species is known from kanyaboli for the captive stock), there are no informations about where comes from the sp fire(it could come from a satelite lake), the H.nigricans on this pic isn't this species but an undescribed one( its statut hasn't been clarified at all as it shows a geater affinity with the genus Haplochromis sensu stricto than with the Neochromis, yu have the same fish under the name sp Entebbe),the fish under the name Mbipia mbipi is Neochromis Greenwoodi and is confined to the littoral shores, we don't know its statut in the northern shores,H.melanopterus is from the Mwanza gulf Makobe island more precisely, Matumbi hunter from Matumbi island( no reports of this species elsewhere in the lake), The kenya gold hasn't been reported from the south( it could be a species close to H.ptsistes but a scientific description has to be made),there are no H.nubilus in the lake but two different species H.akika and H.oligolepis. The Pundamilia macrocephala on the pic doesn't seem to be this species(the body seems very elongated for this species), there are no Mbipia lutea in the Yala swamp(this secies is strictly lithophilic and doesn't live in swamps) Many of the genus used aren't valids at all(Xystichromis, Paralabidochromis, Prognatochromis, Harpagochromis, Yssichromis,etc.. ) as they haven't been confirmed by a recent scientific description.Does the H.sp"fine bar scraper" comes from yala swamp or kanyaboli lake? No reports of this species has been made in this late lake for this species. :thumb: 
xris


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

samaki,

Thank you for the upgraded information, I will add it to the information I am compiling from many sources. I understand that the reclassification of the Haplochromis genus is not complete. However, if the genus' Xystichromis, Paralabidochromis, Prognatochromis, Harpagochromis, Yssichromis,etc.. are not valid, why does Cichlid-forum.com perpetuate the fallacy in the "Species Profile" section of this website? Once a new name is attached it is difficult to go back if those names are ultimately invalid; especially if one is introduced to these fish with an invalid name and the trade never forgets them.

Joe

PS. I had no input in the website I introduced in the opening post. I just ran across it while searching and thought it was significant.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

joescaper1 said:


> I understand that the reclassification of the Haplochromis genus is not complete. However, if the genus' Xystichromis, Paralabidochromis, Prognatochromis, Harpagochromis, Yssichromis,etc.. are not valid, why does Cichlid-forum.com perpetuate the fallacy in the "Species Profile" section of this website? Once a new name is attached it is difficult to go back if those names are ultimately invalid; especially if one is introduced to these fish with an invalid name and the trade never forgets them.
> 
> Joe


Some of the genus assignments are thought to be less than perfect and in need of review. Technically, that means that we throw them back into the generic Haplochromis genus until all this gets sorted out. In the world of fish classifications, not everyone agrees with everyone else. You might take note that many of the descriptions on this site will use the above genus names in the title but also mention the genus as a subgenus in the write-up. I tend to use Xystichromis, Paralabidochromis, Prognatochromis, Harpagochromis, Yssichromis myself rather than the old catch-all Haplochromis until when and if a final revision is completed.

Kevin


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the fact is speaking about these genuines, that the latest scientifics articles from Leiden university, Pr Frans Witte demonstrated that it is actually more accurate to use the super genus Haplochromis instead of those genuines, for example xystichromis has riverrines and lake species that has very little in common(algae scraper and plant eater together and even phytoplanctivores) so the accuracy of such genus seems very confused, the same for Astatotilapia in wich yu may find very different species with differents feeding habits, zooplanctivores(piceatus) opportunistics(nubilus) and wrigglers predator(H.brownae) so this was pointed by Witte and Snoeks, saying that many species show intermediates patterns between Greenwood genuines, and that the use of Haplochromis is more pertinent.
xris :thumb:


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

